
Show HN: Juntoo – A tool for front-end devs and PMs to annotate web projects - eriklarsson
https://juntoo.co/fd.html
======
JacobOscarson
Hello, developer here.

Quick tech rundown:

This is implemented as a Google Chrome extension, i.e. it's implemented using
web frontend tech, using a custom injected agent program injected into note-
possible websites (= every URL that's not a browser-internal "page"). The UI
is implemented in a React.js + Redux combination. It's authenticated by the
slimmest possible Python + Flask web backend using OAuth2 via Google I felt I
could get away with.

Post tech questions here if you're curious and I'll try to answer them or
tweet at me (I'm
[https://twitter.com/jacob414](https://twitter.com/jacob414)).

------
eriklarsson
We built Juntoo for front-end devs & projects managers as a tool to use
together and with other team members to manage visual feedback together in web
projects in a different way than through screenshots.

With this tool, PM can stick comments with change requests to different DOM
elements (so it also works on responsive designs) making it easier for the
front-end dev to understand where and what needs to be changed.

